# Stray Cat Being Clingy?



## une_fleur (Apr 15, 2009)

This is my first time posting here, hi everyone~

Anyway, the new stray that my boyfriend and I have been getting close to is a very affectionate cat. We're at the point where she allows us to hold her, pick her up, cut her nails, ..etc. She is affectionate, but a little too much so, she follows us around endlessly, but most of the time by walking under our feet. How can I stop her from doing that? We're careful, but we can't always be and when we do step on she gets angry (naturally). We don't want her to end up getting hurt.

Also, she'll jump on my lap (or anyone's in fact, even a stranger) if given the chance, and start kneading repeatily. In fact she's almost always kneading, whether it be walking around, eating, or being pet, no matter what if we're around she'll be kneading. Any thoughts on that?

My mom, whom I learned all my animal knowledge from says that this cat sounds like she was abandoned, and is just lonely. We're thinking of taking her in, because we've found nothing of her having a home. However we already have 2 cats, but that's another issue.
I'd really appreciate any insight, thank you!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It sounds to me like this kitty is trying to adopt you.


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

this cat might have had a hard time on the street and is now so glad to have good food and tickles that she won't let you out of her sight for fear she might loose you. I don't think that you can stop her from doing this- maybe given some time she'll realize that she isn't goingto loose you and the food and shelter you supply her with and be more relaxed.

As for the kneading- she is acting like a kitten towards you. This kneading would get the milk flowing if she were still a kitten. Many cats show this kind of behaviour, maybe because you are providing her with food like a mother cat would.

As she seems to be quite tame- are you sure she hasn't got a home and has got herself lost? This behaviour isn't typical for a stray. Get her checked for a chip, notify the local shelter that you've found her and hang up some posters with her picture stating that you are looking for her owner.

How old is she? Has she come into heat or do you think she might have been neutered?


regards,

christine


----------



## une_fleur (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the insight! I think you're right. But I'm wondering if her being very appreciative will cause problems when we introduce her into our home. However I did notice that if I spent longer amounts of time with her, she'd be less "clingy."

We're actually going to visit the vet tomorrow to get her shots, and have her checked for micro chips. Although I don't think she has another home, she looks very unkempt, and doesn't leave the area near our house(or even the porch actually)
Then again, she also does appear to be spayed, as we've kept her in a "safe" room for about 3-4 months now, and we haven't seen her go into heat, nor has she appeared to have grown larger. When I felt around on her stomach, her nipples don't seem to be enlarged either.

I'm actually more concerned about one of my males(both neutered), he's already showing signs of stress even before we introduce the new cat. He saw the cat through the backyard door, after the hissing, he stayed in an on and off bad mood. 

Is there anything I can do to make him feel better? He's such a darling cat usually, and I hate seeing him so bothered like that. Or is this an issue that will just take time?


----------

